# New Squirrel gun



## Nga. (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's my recent purchase. I wanted one for years and have shot a lot of my buddies Gov't models. Just couldn't kill the urge.


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice gun.


----------



## pos13 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thats a nice one.......


----------



## whchunter (Jan 6, 2009)

*Nice un*

Just bought one too......Let me know what kind of groups you get. I have shot mine with Blazer ammo and not pleased. I posted a thread asking for recommendations on ammo. I plan on ttrying some different ammo this weekend. Good luck and have fun with your new toy.


----------



## Nga. (Jan 6, 2009)

Out of the Gov't Models of my buddies. The CCI Mini-Mags is what the test groups were shot with and all they shoot. I will be running them thru this one as well. I know my 22 rifles group better with the CCI rounds.


----------



## NEGA (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice gun! I can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## cody spires (Jan 12, 2009)

can't go wrong with that one. very reliable.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats nice


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Those are nice!! Wear it out


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 25, 2009)

amen!!!

Got a scoped MKIII 22/45. Flat out smaks them!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Ruger-22Charger*

Sweet!

On my wish list too.

This one will be first though
http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-22Charger.htm


----------



## Nga. (Apr 14, 2009)

I just added a Volquartsen Trigger and got it adjusted.
It is a real sweet shooter now. Amazing at how much my groups tightened up, by removing the pre and post travel.

For the guys asking it really likes the Federal Gameshox 40gr solids. So far this has been the best ammo through it.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Apr 14, 2009)

Tracey, when you start killing them with that gun, I am going to be real impressed.  I have a hard enough time with a 20 gauge.


----------



## Nga. (Apr 15, 2009)

Robert
I got about a 1/2 dozen out with it at the end of season. 
Now with the new trigger I should be able to save a few shells.


----------



## luv2drum (Aug 4, 2009)

Those are sweet shootin pistols for sure.  Very reliable and accurate for the price.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 12, 2009)

You're gonna love it!  I can't wait to get after'em with my Mark III 22/45!


----------



## Washington95 (Aug 13, 2009)

I tried about ten different brands and none shot really well until I tried Remington Eley's Club Extra.  Shoots best in my rifles and handguns.  Pricey though.  But I don't shoot it any more than to verify gun's still on, and practice a little until I'm comfortable with it.   This is not really a "hunting" round, more towards target, but it gets the job done best for me.  Sportsman's Guide has these.


----------

